# P238 doubts



## rumaco (Apr 6, 2011)

Well I am one of the BIGGEST complainers of the P238. Everything from recoil springs to magazines to service to FTE's to FTF's and everything in between. Here is cronologically what has happened since my meltdown. I complained to Sig Sauer about fail to fire and they sent a new magazine...did nothing. I complained about the failed to eject and was told it was the magazine and sent a new one...this time fixed it. I now know that the magazines are NOT made by SIG. Next was the recoil spring.....simply would not work....ordered a wolffe and same thing...got the new FLAT from Sig and have not had a single problem. Since I have done these things I have not had one single FTE or FTF in over 700 rounds (reloaded and high pressure). All in all is it a great pistol and I would recommend it for anyone!!!!!!!!


----------



## NCShooter (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for the post, I'm getting one!


----------



## wishIhada5.0 (Jul 17, 2008)

so far mine has been as relaible as the sun coming up every moring lol it's amazingly accurate too!


----------

